# Armour Thyroid helped IBS but not the rest of me?



## Maedchen (Jun 3, 2000)

I recently went off a low dose of Armour Thryoid (120mg). I was trying it to see if my consistently low thyroid levels may have something to do with my fatigue, depression, and IBS. (I will note here that in the course of two years with this doc, we have tried Cortef (failed) and progesterone (seems to be working) to work out my hormone imbalance. Thyroid medication was next to try.)While I was tirating up to 120mg, I had two attacks of gastritis about a week apart. The bend you over in pain kind of gastritis. I hoped it wasn't the medication and both attacks only lasted a day. I did notice that I seemed to be feeling more "full" than usual. Then is seemed to appear that my cyclic IBS was not cycling but had settle into a somewhat "normal" pattern that was more consistent with just being a bit constipated. I even seemed less bloated. I thought I would monitor it and mention this to my (out of plan) doctor when I saw him next.I had noticed that overall, I was not feeling any better. It certainly was not helping the issues with fatigue. Then I went off the med to have some blood tests. My head felt suddenly clear! I went back on the meds for a couple of days and then stopped again. Again my head felt clearer, cobwebs swept away, and I didn't feel so down.I stopped the meds because I never felt really comfortable taking the Armour Thyroid because of its porcine source. About a week after I stopped, I was awakened with the worse abdominal cramps on my left side. The same side as the gastritis attacks. These cramps felt like the kind I get with my period, but worse. Usually if it is something I had had to eat that triggered the cramps, I would have immediately after awakening had a bad attack of D. But the cramps just continued. I thought maybe a delayed reaction to having just gone back on the "pill" after my period. When I finally did go to the bathroom, it was as before - very soft stools, but not full diarrhea. But, there was no relief from the intestinal cramps. A heating pad seemed to be the only thing that made it comfortable enough to sleep. I also noticed later in the day that about 30mins to 1 hour after I ate, the cramps would get worse.The cramps have been bad enough, or I should say I have been uncomfortable enough to cancel some appointments (foot PT but that is another story). I have considered going to my PCP but I know what they will find. (gee- you may be constipated) I know I need to see the original OOP-Doc who started me on the medicine. It is hard to get in to see him at this time. And (sigh) true confession time - at the request of my husband, I saw an in-plan endocronologist. My husband had a point, I had been seeing this other doctor for almost two years for the fatigue and I really wasn't any better.Well, other than being surprised at how young she was (!), I was not surprised at all by her reaction. Straight on the main line of your thyroid levels are within the norms, etc. I did have an ultrasound on my thryoid and it looked fine too. All normal. Why are you on these meds!I was hoping to see the gastroenterologist who did my colonoscopy but I can't see her for a couple of months.I do not want to take anything to help things along since I don't know what that would do to me long term.*So* after this long post, what I want to know is, could there be something in the thryoid medication that helped the IBS a little? If so, how would I find out what it is - T3 T4 or something else? If I don't need the thyroid medication, isn't it risky to my thyroid to take some to help the IBS?


----------



## Maedchen (Jun 3, 2000)

UPDATE: It turns out that all the pain and cramping I've been suffering from this week was not IBS. It was a kidney stone!The pain was so bad that it woke me up again this morning. I knew that this was not an IBS attack and had my husband take me to the ER. I was prepared for it to be impacted intestine or something, but a kidney stone was never on my list of culprits. Neither was a UTI, I have that too.Thankfully it is only one stone. Not big enough to keep me in the hospital. It all goes to show that one should not be too embarrassed to go to the doctor for abdominal pain. Even if the results are that you have an impacted bowel or "just constipation" it is better than suffering. Consider me properly chastised!Now I am wondering if taking thyroid medication when you do not need it could cause kidney stones.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://adam.about.net/reports/000081_4.htm has them on a list of medications that can increase kidney stones.Drinking more water can help prevent them and tends to help with constipation as well. Many people with constipation do chug the water already, but always worth a mention.


----------



## Maedchen (Jun 3, 2000)

Thank you for your reply, Kathleen M.! I have also found out that an excess of Vitamin D can contribute to kidney stones. I had been taking 50,000 units twice a week up until a few weeks ago.I'll take my story over to abdominal pain forum.


----------



## RAO (Mar 18, 2012)

Maedchen said:


> Thank you for your reply, Kathleen M.! I have also found out that an excess of Vitamin D can contribute to kidney stones. I had been taking 50,000 units twice a week up until a few weeks ago.I'll take my story over to abdominal pain forum.


I'm curious since I have recently been placed on 50,000 units twice a week because my vitamin D tested low. I am on synthroid as well. So you think Vit. D contributed to your kidney stone? One of the warnings they give you with a Vitamin D prescription is to watch for constipation, nausea, muscles aches which would indicate too much calcium. You did not have any of these problems with Vitamin D before you got sick with the kidney stone?


----------

